# Fresh blackeyed peas



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Need some advice on cooking fresh black eyed peas.
We have always done the dried ones and they turn out great.
Yesterday we put some fresh ones in the slow cooker, They should have been ready by 2:00, Nope! So we put some on the stove to speed up the process, Nope! At 10;00 last night they were still hard, so we left the ones in the slow cooker just to see what would happen. This morning the whole mess is ready to be thrown out and the peas are still kind of hard, you could eat them, but only if you were really really hungry.

What's the right way to cook the fresh ones? I have one package left.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

a spoon full of bacon drippings, 1/2 onion, ham bone or trimmings, simmer till done. Serve with corn bread, green onions and buttermilk. The hitch is at least twice the cooking time as dried. No other differences, just takes a long time to cook.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*quickie.....lol*


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If they are the ones in the plastic box they never gt done. True fresh blackeye peas cook just like fresh purple hulls, crowder or cream peas. 'Bout 30 to 45 minutes. Get some at the farmers market or from a truck farmer and freeze them. Much better.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

We bought some of those pre-soaked peas in a plastic box from Kroger. Never again. I boiled the pizz out of those things for 4 solid hours and they were still hard.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Package says "fresh, presoaked" the company is Green Valley in Dallas. I think Ill tell them about it.
Inedible stuff. 
I will try some from the farmers market next time we go.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. I did the same ones this New Years Day (all they had left the day before at HEB)on a slow roll with bacon grease, onions, celery and spices and they were still hard after 4 hours and time to eat so we just had one a piece for standard luck. I put them in the crock pot on high til went to bed then low over night. Next morning I stirred them and they looked bad ***. Tried one and it was no softer than the **** the night before. Lol. Chunked them and will not procrastinate next year to get a can of Trappeys. Ill be happy to tell the wife it wasn't my terrible cooking skills.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

we had the same problem cooked forever and still hard now we know it wasnt just us


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, same here. 6 hours in a crock pot on high, and they were still hard!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

You were conveniently inconvenienced from those pre-soaked peas.. LOL


Use Dry and skip the can sheet as well. They cook up in about 45 mins. Or you can back them in a recipe, just rinse first. 

Try a Hop n John recipe..


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

My wife bought some of those peas too and same thing, we had to throw them out along with a bunch of honey baked ham we put in with them. Yes nothing like the ones from Gundermans at our farmer's market!


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

Just saw this post, we had the same issue with the same "fresh" peas we bought at Kroger this year too. Everyone else I talked to that had bought them had the same problem as well. Mine went in the flowerbed in the backyard. Not sure what the deal was.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

I complained to Kroger on their website about this and they gave me $5 credit on my card.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

txsharkbait said:


> Need some advice on cooking fresh black eyed peas.
> We have always done the dried ones and they turn out great.
> Yesterday we put some fresh ones in the slow cooker, They should have been ready by 2:00, Nope! So we put some on the stove to speed up the process, Nope! At 10;00 last night they were still hard, so we left the ones in the slow cooker just to see what would happen. This morning the whole mess is ready to be thrown out and the peas are still kind of hard, you could eat them, but only if you were really really hungry.
> 
> What's the right way to cook the fresh ones? I have one package left.


We had the same problem with peas bought at HEB. Normally no problems, dried or fresh. Cooked these dang things for a day and a half and they weren't done and tasted horrible.


----------

